# Large Black Device has Detonated!



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

No early warning. No chance to cover. As I heard my voice being called I turned right into it....










I stood there, helpless, thinking of my loved ones. Wondering how they would go on without me. Thinking of the afterlife....










Even as I shook helplessly, I couldn't help but bask in the beauty of this "black bomb"










Once the smoke cleared, all that was left were these beauties....










From left to right...
Perdomo Habano
Oliva Serie 'V'
Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro
CAO Brazilia
*AF Opus X (....wow)*
CAO Gold (....I believe)
Cuesta-Rey Centenario
CI Legends Yellow Label
Nestor Reserve Maduro
AF Sun Grown

*What a hit! Wow... i'm still laying on the floor!*


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Glad it got to ya! I was kinda worried after the other hit yesterday and yours didnt. The CAO is actually a Black.... Hope you enjoy! Figured you might need a nice travel humi also... that should work well for ya. I didnt season it all, didnt want to risk the stogeys getting too damp.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Glad it got to ya! I was kinda worried after the other hit yesterday and yours didnt. The CAO is actually a Black.... Hope you enjoy! Figured you might need a nice travel humi also... that should work well for ya. I didnt season it all, didnt want to risk the stogeys getting too damp.


Yes, me too! What a selection. Opus X... jesus. And the travel humidor is great. I really am floored. Thank you SO Much.

That was overkill. Already drinking Redbull from my new mug 

Ahh CAO Black. I went with my "gut" on these to see how good my knowledge is. Didn't do half bad


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh and the Perdomo Habano is a Corojo, not the Connie.. you wont find any regular connies in my inventory.. only ones that are connie maddies 
Just not a big connie fan really

The legends Yellow is a Pepin I believe


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Another newbie gets smacked! Someday, someone's going to heed our warnings. Til then, this is fun to watch! Nicely done Nick!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

uh oh.. seems the address of the BBS HQ has been exposed in that first pic.. :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> uh oh.. seems the address of the BBS HQ has been exposed in that first pic.. :lol:


DEAD MAN!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I am warning now.. any and all random attacks on the BBS will not be tolerated and any agressors will be put to rest.

You get any funny ideas anton, especially with your bday bomb coming up... I'll have to wear a vest to your little columbus visit.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Pffft, as if someone has to see that pic to get your addy? It's not like there isn't 10 or so guys here that would sell you out in a second Nick :lol:


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

It's all beginning to come together. The bomb talk, the unibomber avatar, very interesting.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CRider said:


> Pffft, as if someone has to see that pic to get your addy? It's not like there isn't 10 or so guys here that would sell you out in a second Nick :lol:


Hmmmm, funny how I had it before I got nailed 

The counter-offensive has begun, heading to the army depot tonight....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Pffft, as if someone has to see that pic to get your addy? It's not like there isn't 10 or so guys here that would sell you out in a second Nick :lol:
> ...


I know nothing about how you came into possession of any coordinates what-so-ever :gaga:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

CRider said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > CRider said:
> ...


Wow, didnt you learn from Iceman's mistakes.. you are a marked man CRider!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hey now, I said I know nothing!!! Besides, I have your word that I'm safe unless I pulled the trigger first...we have a truce, I have it in writing!!! :crash:

Perhaps I should delete my email trail and sent pm's though...just in case...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

You are guilty of treason, an offense punishable by a heavy bombing.... Going to have to co-ordinate this with Andy.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Jesus!!!! Nick got you too......I think it's soon time for some noob retaliation :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> You are guilty of treason, an offense punishable by a heavy bombing.... Going to have to co-ordinate this with Andy.


Hey wait a second here, I didn't even get notice of a trial. Where's my lawyer? Where's my right to a trial amongst a jury of my peers? I GOT MY RIGHTS DAMMIT!!!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CRider said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > You are guilty of treason, an offense punishable by a heavy bombing.... Going to have to co-ordinate this with Andy.
> ...


C, I think its time to join forces here and have a GO at the BBS.

Your on intel and logistics. I'm on artiliary supply.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

CRider said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > You are guilty of treason, an offense punishable by a heavy bombing.... Going to have to co-ordinate this with Andy.
> ...


You have no rights.. you are at the mercy of the BBS


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Acesfull said:
> ...


You've got yerself a deal as it appears the BBS is attempting to throw the Constitution right out the window! :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

lol CRider and Intel is an oxymoron.. :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> lol CRider and Intel is an oxymoron.. :lol:


THATS IT!!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> lol CRider and Intel is an oxymoron.. :lol:


Oh, you silly little man. I've got vast resources for intel as well as George the spykitty. You assume you are invincible, yet you've no idea the lengths people will go to in order to sell you out. My financial resources to wage a battle may be limited, but imagination is something I've got loads of :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CRider said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > lol CRider and Intel is an oxymoron.. :lol:
> ...


I got you covered bro. Just dig in and get the intel. I have backers from Costa Rica calling as we speak...


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Funny you post that, I've thought about getting a 2nd barrel for the Sig and gettin it tapped for a suppressor :lol: Total cost is under a grand to get it done from what I've found...


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CRider said:


> Funny you post that, I've thought about getting a 2nd barrel for the Sig and gettin it tapped for a suppressor :lol: Total cost is under a grand to get it done from what I've found...


Funny how you focused on the guns with $100 million in cash sitting under them


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lolat: Good point!



randomhero1090 said:


> Funny how you focused on the guns with $100 million in cash sitting under them


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you post that, I've thought about getting a 2nd barrel for the Sig and gettin it tapped for a suppressor :lol: Total cost is under a grand to get it done from what I've found...
> ...


Strange isn't he?


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > CRider said:
> ...


Yes, that's why I like him


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> andrew_will1 said:
> 
> 
> > randomhero1090 said:
> ...


 :drinking:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> Yes, that's why I like him


Yeah....me too I guess


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


>


That's kinda close to where you live isn't it? Is that why your smiley drinks?


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Oh yeah, I am only 1:15 from there. Just showing my alliance


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> Oh yeah, I am only 1:15 from there. Just showing my alliance


LOL, man I can't wait to meet you at the next miniherf!!! ....LOL "your alliance"


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Can I pledge my allegiance too? :dude:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Get him Nick!!! All Pennsylvania Pussies must pay!!!!!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Whitefish said:


> Get him Nick!!! All Pennsylvania Pussies must pay!!!!!!


STAY OUT OF MY MALLS!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Bah, you're intelligence officer needs a kick in the nuts...if he was worth anything you'd know already that I hate malls and don't go to them!!! :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes Chris is correct, they do not know him, he hangs out in the "Gay Bars"


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, I am only 1:15 from there. Just showing my alliance
> ...


I'm ready for a herf right now! I will do everything in my power to make the next mini. Just remind me to bring the pr0n, Redbull, Vodka, cash, bar dice and strippers.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Anton said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > Get him Nick!!! All Pennsylvania Pussies must pay!!!!!!
> ...


King of Prussia pwns Christiana


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> I'm ready for a herf right now! I will do everything in my power to make the next mini. Just remind me to bring the pr0n, Redbull, Vodka, cash, bar dice and strippers.


I'm thinkin about having one at my house soon...I'm kinda centrally located...kinda...I'm in West York


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I think we need a get together too all of the Amish mafia most meet and plot against aces


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

robwhite422 said:


> I think we need a get together too all of the Amish mafia most meet and plot against aces


Aces already has his comin to him, just give me minute.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Get him Nick!!! All Pennsylvania Pussies must pay!!!!!!


AND DELAWARE!

As far as Herf's whitefish's house is pretty central to alot of us. If we include the southern ohio, KY and PA guys.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > Get him Nick!!! All Pennsylvania Pussies must pay!!!!!!
> ...


Wow, Anton is now under attack from the BBS? Maybe Pennsylvania isn't so bad after all Anton?

We could herf in Pittsburgh. Central Ohio is 7-8 hours for me. I'm right up against the NJ border. Not saying I WOULDN'T do Ohio, just saying its a long freak of a way.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Anton is getting his in about two weeks... butt first.. I gotta hit Sparhawk for his bday bomb.... hmmmm


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet hit!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Python said:


> Sweet hit!


Yes yes. Gotta give credit where credit is due.

Actually enjoying the Cuesta-Rey right now. Smooth smoke. Great draw. This is the warm-up smoke. Moving to the AF Sun Grown next. That should take the rest of my night to smoke.

What a selection...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Gotta love the centro fino's.... I bombede Didier with a box of them for his bday :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Nick, for the love of God, take it easy on the nubs!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I will when they learn not to give their addresses out :lol:


----------

